# Grass Flats Classic in Destin



## JoeZ

Hey kids,

Time to sharpen those sightfishing skills and find the big reds. The Grass Flats Classic Redfish Tournament will March 20-21 down in Destin.

Two-man teams, artificial only, with a $400 entry fee per team. Fishing will be from 6 a.m. to 5 p.m. on Saturday the 21st. $10,000 to the winner with a 50-boat field.

I'm very excited about this tournament, the Wrights (Peter Sr. and Jr.) have worked hard on this and have great ideas that will make this more than just another local tourney.

$500 to the single biggest fish (so even if you only catch one, you still might get paid.) And, in big bass tourney style, all the boat will launch and return at Joe's Bayou, then get on the trailers and be escorted (police, lights, all that fun stuff) through Destin, parade style, and weigh in at Hooters down there.

Band, beer, party. 

If you need more info, hit me up or go to http://www.grassflatsclassic.com


----------



## Flatspro

Joe I am in if I am home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeZ




----------



## Flatspro

Joe all that trash talking a month ago about a redfish tournament and now their is one and no responses????????????????????? Anyways I will give Pete Jr a call in the morning and pay, me and George are definately in, so we will see you there. I am almost positive that the Mawell Bros will be there as well. S the question remains WHO ELSE IS IN!

Joe if their happens to be more than 50 boats does the prizes go up or just pay back further? I hope we have a good turn out because this will go along way in getting big inshore events to look harder at the Panhandle. Good luck to all that compete!


----------



## MAXWELL

We are in. You know how these things work, all talk no action from most people. It looks like this is gonna be a great tourney.


----------



## Brad King

My schedule should be clear..Look for me and Alan to be there!!!


----------



## Travis Gill

We are in! Gonna be some stiff competition but hopefully we can pull out a couple hogs from somewhere


----------



## Brant Peacher

We are in!


----------



## Speckulator

How many boats are entered soooo far?????

Might wanna come from LA to beat some p'cola buttt!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't fish Redfish ........But......Might wannna come beat Andy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can he catch a cold??????????????????????DuHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Laffin!!!!!

George


----------



## fishinmagician

I will consider entering, this is the first I've heard of it, sounds like a lotta fun, there are plenty of redfish out there.


----------



## nb&twil

> *Brant Peacher (2/15/2009)*We are in!


Who's fishing with you? Mike?


----------



## Drew Mixon

already paid up. 

bring it on, pugsly (that's what lil' drew calls you anyway--among other things). i'm sure the pensacola butts are ready for your big spaking. you are th' man! :looser

hopefully the new boat will be ready by then. depending on TONY. where are my numbers!?!?!? or are you holding out so you dont have to worry about me and Curtis? if the blazer is not ready, we'll be in the 20' action craft. either way, we'll be able to get to the creek that has been holing 8 pounders all month. 

cheers.

andy (reminds me of my mom. i miss her. :angel)


----------



## brnbser

regardless of how I may personally feel regarding this matter, as a moderator......address this in person or how ever ya'll choose but plain and simple, on here, keep it between the two of you or keep it off the forum.....period!


----------



## Speckulator

My apologies to the forum!!!!!!!

George Simon


----------



## Drew Mixon

pre tournament smak talk is no longer allowed? sheesh. what's next, assigned seating?

cheers.

drew


----------



## MAXWELL

If there is assigned seating, I would like to sit next to Drew.


----------



## JoeZ

> *MAXWELL (2/17/2009)*If there is assigned seating, I would like to sit next to Drew.


You both should go to McGuire's in Destinfor the Emerald Coast Salwater Seminar Series redfish seminar tomorrow night.

School starts at 7, buffet at 6:30. Class will be led by Eric Holstman.

Shouldn't y'all be fishing?


----------



## Brant Peacher

Freespool, who are you fishing with and what boat? Jeremy? Just curious..

Wil I'm fishing with Jeff Russell


----------



## MAXWELL

Joe, I would love to be there but i will be in Atlanta working.

Drew, are you putting a Evinrude on that Blazer Bay. I don't think I have seen one powered by Evinrude yet?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

So who all is fishing??


----------



## jimmyjams4110

Team ECRC is in!!!! Giving them the money and registration tomorrow.


----------



## JoeZ

Good deal, good deal.

Quick rules clarification. We have not been able to locate a live tank to hold the expected number of redfish so the dead fish penalty will only apply to the fish when checked at the ramp. If you bring a live fihs to Joe's Bayou, you're good. If he/she/they croak on the ride over, oh well, grill it.

Also, entry fee is $424 ($400 + tax) until March 13. After that it's $503.60 ($475 + tax) so get those forms filled in and checks in to The Ships chandler, Hot Spots or any other registration point.


----------



## jimmyjams4110

As long as I get a couple offish picswith the "tastefully dressed" girls, then we're all good...


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *JoeZ (3/3/2009)*Good deal, good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick rules clarification. We have not been able to locate a live tank to hold the expected number of redfish so the dead fish penalty will only apply to the fish when checked at the ramp. If you bring a live fihs to Joe's Bayou, you're good. If he/she/they croak on the ride over, oh well, grill it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, entry fee is $424 ($400 + tax) until March 13. After that it's $503.60 ($475 + tax) so get those forms filled in and checks in to The Ships chandler, Hot Spots or any other registration point.




Joe - what's up with the tax? Is that normal on a tournament entry fee??


----------



## chasin-tail

I paid for Chad and I at Hot Spots, so we are in!!!


----------



## JoeZ

> *Wharf Rat (3/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JoeZ (3/3/2009)*Good deal, good deal.
> 
> Quick rules clarification. We have not been able to locate a live tank to hold the expected number of redfish so the dead fish penalty will only apply to the fish when checked at the ramp. If you bring a live fihs to Joe's Bayou, you're good. If he/she/they croak on the ride over, oh well, grill it.
> 
> Also, entry fee is $424 ($400 + tax) until March 13. After that it's $503.60 ($475 + tax) so get those forms filled in and checks in to The Ships chandler, Hot Spots or any other registration point.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe - what's up with the tax? Is that normal on a tournament entry fee??
Click to expand...

Yep, usually you make the price so that when you add tax it equals a round number. We forgot that part.


----------



## Flatspro

18 Days until go time !!!!!!!!!!!! Blood is already racing I am soooo ready to go! I haven't seriously fished since August of last year gonna need to knock the dust off my rods HA HA!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

He said "knock the dust off his rod"!!!!oke


----------



## Flatspro

Yeah that too and maybe something else!!!!! HA!HA! You know what I meant get your mind out of the gutter and don't sabotage my boat Mr. Blanton!!! lol


----------



## JoeZ

We got the live-release tank figured out.

Hot Spots B&T has a 250-gallon deal on a trailer that'll keep a stack of reds happy for a few hours. Plenty of time to get them to the water and back out.


----------



## Travis Gill

Brant, Yep I'm fishing with Jeremy and we are fishing the pathfinder


----------



## Brant Peacher

This should be fun! Judging by our redfish club tourny last week they should have no problem getting 50 boats. We are ready!

Travis you and Jeremy should fish the redfish club this year. We had 32 boats at Saturdays tournament. It is very competitive.


----------



## Travis Gill

We thought about it. How much money is in each tournamnet generally?


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Alright boys I'm thinking about giving this one a try, always wanted to but still not sure if I will be able to take the day off from the shop. I've been waiting for someone to start a tournament just like this around here,should be fun.I have one very inportant question, if we zero can we still be in the boat parade? I'm asking for Jeremy and Travis oke :letsparty


----------



## Brant Peacher

haha too funny Matt! 

Travis, the entry is only 10$for each tournament with a 50$ calcutta for each.It doesnt cost much but it is very competitive. Like I said we had 32 very good redfish teams in our last event. It is a goodway for each team to stay sharp and learn some different venues. Most all of the redfish teams on the panhandlethat fish larger more competitiveevents fish our club.

Our next tournament is in your backyard out of Paradise Bar and Grill on pcola beach on March 28th. 

If you are thinking about redfishing seriously in the future this would be a great way to practice. 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## PaleRed

Jim and I are looking forward to it.


----------



## MAXWELL

I just left Hot Spots B&T and payed our entry fee.


----------



## JoeZ

Tomorrow is the last to register and save $75.


----------



## Captain DP

Good Luck,

To everyone except Maxwell.


----------



## reeltrouble

Does anyone know how many boats are registered so far?DP that wasn't very nice!


----------



## Captain DP

He knows I'm just messing with him. There's not many people more deserving a Win than those 2.


----------



## user285

> *Captain DP (3/12/2009)*He knows I'm just messing with him. There's not many people more deserving a Win than those 2.


I don't know about Corey but "Maxwell" can't catch a cold....at least the few times I have fished with him he caught a boot and some kinda mutant fish and this was his favorite spot that i have never fished before and i had no problem catching specs and reds all day.:moon








oke


----------



## Captain DP

> *dugf007 (3/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Captain DP (3/12/2009)*He knows I'm just messing with him. There's not many people more deserving a Win than those 2.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Corey but "Maxwell" can't catch a cold....at least the few times I have fished with him he caught a boot and some kinda mutant fish and this was his favorite spot that i have never fished before and i had no problem catching specs and reds all day.:moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oke
Click to expand...

There is no question who the talent is on that team.


----------



## JoeZ

Sign up tonight at any Half Hitch location or Hot Spots and save $$$.

Dusty, why are you and Josh not fishing this thing?


----------



## MAXWELL

Because Josh is trying to find a new partner that can contribute something to the team !


----------



## blane tankersley

i Would be willing to pay for my half of the entry fee and for the gas if anybody needs a partner


----------



## Captain DP

> *MAXWELL (3/13/2009)*Because Josh is trying to find a new partner that can contribute something to the team !


I take that comment back wanting you to win. :moon


----------



## reeltrouble

Why wouldn't you kiss my butt DP???


----------



## Captain DP

If you would pre fish for me and Pay my entry fee then I will kiss your :moon 

Other than that good luck. Just make sure you beat Maxwell.


----------



## JoeZ

Put your big-girl panties on there Duster and come fish. You got 14 pounds locked away somewhere, I know.


----------

